# Wheel sealant...... worth it or not?



## BigScufferAl

Hi

Noob with a new motor here.

Is it worth using a dedicated wheel sealant or just putting a coat of normal wax on them?

If so, what comes recommended? (reasonable costs only, nothing extortionate made from refined dodo feathers or ant testicles please)

Thanks

Al


----------



## fatdazza

Ceramic type coating will last longer than a wax.


----------



## cossiecol

In short, yes!

Sealing your wheels makes them so much easier to clean. There’s plenty of wheel sealants out there, I’ve only used Gtechniq and carbon collective, got about 2 years from both when the wheels were on all year round, when I moved to a winter set the protection length went up too as the wheels weren’t on the car for the full year, so we’ll worth it!


----------



## dchapman88

I've literally just picked up my wheels which have been powder coated and I will be putting on Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels 

Well worth it IMO 
Much easier for cleaning, maintenance, appearance etc


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought some af mint rims to try, not really used a dedicated wheel sealant before so interested to see the results.


----------



## BrummyPete

I used carpro dlux on previous wheels and have to say it was great stuff and made a massive difference to cleaning then, in fact it's reminded me I need some more! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

BigScufferAl said:


> Hi
> 
> Noob with a new motor here.
> 
> Is it worth using a dedicated wheel sealant or just putting a coat of normal wax on them?
> 
> If so, what comes recommended? (reasonable costs only, nothing extortionate made from refined dodo feathers or ant testicles please)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Al


As above, yes worth it - makes it easier to clean and can add some gloss etc.

I use Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant on my diamond cuts and they look great and 2 easy applications, approx 1 hr apart, gives about 6 months protection.

On my wife's I've tried some DSW which worked okay, I've also tried a quick spray of Carplan No 1 after washing and this works well (but does seem to attract a bit more dirt - but is very easy to clean).

I've used some Poorboys wheel sealant on my mates and father in laws and this worked well, just doesn't last as long, so I find it better to use to use on easy design alloys, rather than quite detailed ones (if that makes sense).


----------



## Woodsmoke

I use wonderwheels wheel sealant its not the longest lasting, but its an easy spray on and leave job. so i do it every few washes


----------



## BruceVolvo

Another one for Raceglaze 2 coats and you get 6 months protection, chose this one because you only need a dry spell of 4Hrs in a day to apply and your ready to go, I believe some of the longer lasting sealants need a 24Hr curing time so without the luxury of a garage your taking a chance in this country (not in this current weather we're having though :tumbleweed


----------



## Lexus-is250

I put Wowo's crystal sealant on mine and that should last a good 6 months plus. Easy to use and is excellent on paint and also used as a window sealant. £20 and will last you for years. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I just use FK1000P, seems to work well and lasts.


----------



## Kenan

Just use Fusso on mine, was fk1000p before I got Fusso. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash

100% worth it. The extra outlay on a coating is saved by the time saved on how easy the wheels are to clean in the future.


----------



## westerman

I'd never used a specific sealant before and just always washed and waxed the alloys.
Recently I was given a Fortron kit in a nice carry bag. I believe it's an Australian
manufacturer and from what I have read not too brilliant, except for the bag:thumb:. However there is a Fortron 'Alloy wheel Protector' in there and I gave it a go, It acts as a sealant and really makes cleaning the wheels much easier.

After this I will certainly be looking for a wheel sealant in future.

Harry


----------



## garycha

Been using C5 for years. top it up with C2, Wetcoat, or BED from times to time. Lasts well for a year without having to use acidic or caustic alloy cleaners.

Gyeon Rim is going on at end of summer pre winter detail.


----------



## thedumpster

I've got brake pads that are generating really bad brake dust. I've Gtechniq C5 on one front wheel which is fully cleaned (took me about 4hrs over a number of days to clean the wheel !) and FK1000P on the other until I manage to fully clean it.

The C5 is really impressive the brake dust removes easier and better than the FK1000P as well hopefully lasting much longer. Once I get the other wheels fully cleaned C5 will be going on them all.

Pads are generating lots and lots of iron dust so impressive bleeding using Autosmart Red7


----------



## TonyH38

I use C5 lasts me a year


----------



## Ryan

Another vote for C5 here... just make sure your prep is spot on pre application and you maintain thereafter with a ph neutral shampoo and will last ages :thumb:


----------



## Tifosi

All a bit gimmicky. I just use wax and I have never had any issues cleaning the wheels. Tried Mint Rims.....made no difference to wax, tbh.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Another vote for FK1000P if you cannot go for proper wheel ceramic coatings.

Front alloy had one coat of FK1000P, rear one didn't. The difference is obvious


----------



## sevenfourate

Tifosi said:


> All a bit gimmicky. I just use wax and I have never had any issues cleaning the wheels. Tried Mint Rims.....made no difference to wax, tbh.


I've recently had wheels freshly powder-coated on both of my cars. and used wheel sealant on both.

Previously to that, i just washed every couple of weeks (Usually more often) with normal shampoo (Occasionally used Bilberry etc too) and then liberally applied Sonax BSD or other QD wax afterwards.

Never had any issues with ease of cleaning or looking great. Then again i never let the dirt / iron particles building up 'get away from me'......


----------



## PedroC

I also just had some alloys powder coated. 

I then coated with with GTechnique c5. 

I’m very very impressed. Wheels only need washing with soap and a bit of BSD to dry. They look excellent.


----------



## roadstar

Mitchell and King Armour excellent glossy finish and very easy to use, been on now for 3 months and as good as when it was applied.


----------



## G.P

i use Sonax Wheel Seal and Shine with great results but I do top up with their BSD..


----------



## crash486

I applied Gyeon Rim when the car was brand new. Its done 57k kms now. I rotate the tyres every 10k and give them a clean. 
So very easy to maintain.























crash486


----------



## RobZ635i

I use Klasse Sealant (// Carlack 68 Long Life)! It is a sealant known for its incredible duration and resistance, it is used in very hot and very cold countries for these reasons.
I usually put 1 or 2 layers on my rims and they are very well protected and the washing is greatly facilitated. Maybe the rendering is not as good as with AF Mint Rims for example but nothing prevents you to put Auto Finesse Finale then!

I know a lot of detailers use Gyeon Wet Coat on the rims ... !


----------



## dannygdesigns

Another here for race glaze nano wheel sealant I have tried C5 on a few sets of alloys and yes it’s good but for the cost and ease of use I can’t fault race glaze nano wheel sealant 2 coats and your good to go.


----------

